# Reel Mower Recommendations



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and newish to lawns in general. This spring I was finally able to get my backyard sprinklers redone, drainage installed, and new sod put in. I have about 2000 sq ft of Tiffway 419 Hybrid Bermuda. I have been using the Fiskars StaySharp Reel Mower. It works pretty well except it only goes down to 1 inch. I didn't know much about reel mowers when I bought it. What was most important to me at the time was that it was easy to push.

Now that I've been caring for my lawn for a while, I'm looking for something that can mow lower than 1" and is still easy to push. I'm a 105 lbs, 5' 3", and female. I can handle the Fiskars ok. A gas reel mower scares me to use, is expensive, and I like being able to mow anytime which a gas mower wouldn't be able to do. Someday, I'm hoping the Swardman battery powered reel mower is more in my price range but until then, is there something else you all would recommend that I could use to get a lower cut? My grass is going to seed and I can't get it low enough to keep this from happening even by mowing every day. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here!

I don't have any experience with manual push reels, but using a plant growth regulator (PGR) is definitely something I would consider in your situation. It will reduce your mowing frequency/clipping yield, and will also help suppress seedhead development. A gallon of it is expensive and way more than you need, but some members do group splits like this.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

You can still see some of the lines from the sod installation. Should I wait until it's all the way grown in before I do something like PGR?


----------



## monkeygrass (Jul 30, 2017)

I have a Mascot Silent Cut 18 Deluxe Reel Mower that can handle Zorro Zoysia at .5", if mowed about every other day in the summer. Waiting any longer creates a full-body workout.

http://www.reelmowersetc.com/product/mascot-reel-mower/45-01931.html

It is heavy and extremely well-made for $285, in my opinion.

I've had to start using it again after the clutch-cable on my '04 Toro snapped. This recent photo shows some washboarding (and neglected edging) but I'm not sure if pinning that on the Mascot is fair. It could also be the not-quite-flat lawn or the speed I am pushing. I should also add that this is double-cut.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow your grass is beautiful! I also have what I guess is washboarding around the edges of my lawn. I figured it was because it was too thick there. It tends to be the only place that it is super green. I'm working on getting the watering schedule right. We just were allowed to water 3 times a week where I live and it's jumped up to the low 100's and upper 90's.







The heaviness is what I was concerned about. I'm not very strong. The fiskars at times is hard for me to push. I'm hoping I'll just develop some muscles as time goes on. It seems like your mower gives it a good cut.


----------



## monkeygrass (Jul 30, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> The heaviness is what I was concerned about. I'm not very strong. The fiskars at times is hard for me to push. I'm hoping I'll just develop some muscles as time goes on. It seems like your mower gives it a good cut.


It is indeed heavy to pick up (I hang mine on the garage wall) but it pushes very easily.

I believe it is Amish-made. The roller is a feature I was looking for when researching it. Dollar-for-dollar, it is really the best reel mower I've seen; and I too had the Fiskars before realizing that I needed to go lower.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

If you are going to spend the money on the mascot silent cut,. I would take a second look at a powered reel. I think you would be happier in the long run. It's not hard to keep a gas can so you can run it anytime you want.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I know it sounds silly to be intimidated by gas mowers. Admittedly, my last experience with them was as a teen helping my dad cut the lawn. I don't know the first thing about the oil or carburetors and I was never able to pull the string to get it started. The maintenance on it just seems like a lot. If you have any suggestions for gas mowers that address any of these, I'm listening. The thing I like about the manual mower is that I can start and stop as I please. I can mow with my two year old around and not worry too much where she's at. I feel a little more in control of the manual mower whereas with the gas one, it felt like I was being dragged behind it. Are there gas mowers where this is less of an issue?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I think you just have to get use to the controls. It will only go as you tell it too. All I can do is speak from my experience. I started with a 7 blade manual push reel and only used it on my front yard. Once the Bermuda started getting thick, I started getting a washboarding effect. This is not something you can fix though with push reels. I ended up giving up on the push and getting a powered reel. Now the powered reel I got was an old McLane where the drive does not work well so I ended up pushing it around as well. Only difference is the reel was powered. No .ore problems with washboarding.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Do you have a recommendation for a beginner gas reel mower that would be easy for a small framed person to handle?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Do you have a recommendation for a beginner gas reel mower that would be easy for a small framed person to handle?


TruCut's are very easy to handle. I'd say even easier than a self propelled rotary mower.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I would look for a used McLane, California trimmer, or Tru cut. Just looking at Craigslist there are several on there. I would look for a 20" model.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestion! Do you know how the Tru-Cut compares to the Mclane? Someone on the NextDoor App is selling a Mclane for $160. It's been sitting for 4 years. I messaged them but don't have any information yet other than it has sat for 4 years. That doesn't sound good but my husband said he could fix it depending on what was wrong with it.


----------

